# Whats the coolest lanyard that you've seen?



## 2sparky (Jan 29, 2008)

Whats the most creative innovative slick and plain out right coolest lanyard that you have come across?


----------



## jugg2 (Jan 29, 2008)

Someone here made a woven metal lanyard that looked pretty awesome. I don't use lanyards though.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Jan 29, 2008)

That would have to be the short rawhide "finger" lanyard/pocket pulls I put on all my small lights. 







Geoff


----------



## yellow (Jan 29, 2008)

lighthound has (had?) a page, where nice different styles are shown - to make them at home


----------



## kavvika (Jan 29, 2008)

Pretty much anything by Stormdrane :thumbsup:
He got me hooked, that's for sure. I'm currently on the lookout for some maroon and black paracord.


----------



## greenLED (Jan 29, 2008)

Stormdrane does a whole bunch of wicked lanyard work.


I'm fond of these lately:


----------



## dulridge (Jan 29, 2008)

Don't really do lanyards as I hate dangly stuff. I won't even wear a watch for this reason. But I do have to wear an ID badge at work and the breakaway lanyard that comes with it is quite nice even if I'd never wear it in the secure areas as someone could easily strangle me with it. This is an issue in a where I work. However, it is the coolest (and just about only) one I've got.


----------



## dulridge (Jan 29, 2008)

..


----------



## 2sparky (Jan 29, 2008)

Yeah I like those coil lanyards with a paracord sheath. I wish someone would make these and sell them here at the marketplace. I love everything stormdrane he's also the culprit for my paracord/lanyard obsession and I think I have gotten pretty good at my stuff. I dont work near heavy machinery so danglies arent a big factor for me. Stormdrane=


----------



## StarHalo (Jan 29, 2008)

GreenLED's skull-capped GITD-captured-bead sinnets, available in the MarketPlace:


----------



## jeffb (Jan 29, 2008)

I never used lanyards, but now find that I can find EDC''s in my pocket and can keep track of easier... GreenLed is the BEST!


----------



## KeeperSD (Jan 29, 2008)

Here is the dedicated thread to anything lanyard 

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/106012

here is my favourite

in the light




in the dark


----------



## e2x2e (Jan 29, 2008)

That GITD monkey's fist looks great!


----------



## harrytt (Jul 1, 2010)

I like those coil lanyards, too.


----------



## StarHalo (Jul 1, 2010)

StarHalo said:


> GreenLED's skull-capped GITD-captured-bead sinnets, available in the MarketPlace:



No longer available, but still awesome:


----------



## Zeruel (Jul 1, 2010)




----------



## get-lit (Jul 1, 2010)




----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Jul 2, 2010)

After seeing samples of the work of Stormdrane and greenLED and so many others who've posted their own, I became somewhat disappointed at my own feeble efforts. 

Here's another incredible example of lanyard workmanship:

http://www.theshipinabottle.com/images/Capn's Lanyard.JPG

​


----------



## prime77 (Jul 2, 2010)

Here is one I made.


----------



## f22shift (Jul 2, 2010)

Flying Turtle said:


> That would have to be the short rawhide "finger" lanyard/pocket pulls I put on all my small lights.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



awesome. reminds me of a red ryder when i was a kid.


----------



## BentHeadTX (Jul 2, 2010)

I have seen a really cool lanyard

It was multiple row woven authentic 550 cord that was really wide. Since the rows were about 8 rows off 550 cord (double thick of 4 rows) it went up to a plastic clip on the top that would break away with 20 pounds of force. Considering that 8 rows of 550 cord is rated at 2,200 pounds of tensile strength (1,000 kilo) good thing it had that plastic clip on the top to break away. 

The point of it was to be worn at work but also on the weekends. Having 10 meters of 550 cord is rather convenient when stuck out in the woods overnight.


----------



## Akubra (Jul 3, 2010)

Zeruel said:


>



Be careful with those two little "bars" on the clip-they came off very easily on my C2.


----------



## richdsu (Jul 4, 2010)

Take a look at this available on Ebay :

*Skull Tactical Lanyard for Surefire & Pelican LED light*



http://cgi.ebay.com/Skull-Tactical-...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c5202e17c

http://pachome2.pacific.net.sg/~wunson/gear/lanyard.jpg


----------



## Muddquez (Jul 4, 2010)

This one


----------



## Zeruel (Jul 4, 2010)

Akubra said:


> Be careful with those two little "bars" on the clip-they came off very easily on my C2.



The blue split ring is made of Nitinol (nickel titanium) known for its elasticity. It'll give way before the two "bars" do.


----------



## crossliner67 (Jul 4, 2010)

richdsu said:


> Take a look at this available on Ebay :
> 
> *Skull Tactical Lanyard for Surefire & Pelican LED light*
> 
> ...


What a cute cat hehe. Sorry but I just could not resist.:naughty:


----------



## Akubra (Jul 5, 2010)

Zeruel said:


> The blue split ring is made of Nitinol (nickel titanium) known for its elasticity. It'll give way before the two "bars" do.



I hope you`re right! One came off by itself (not sure what caused it), and so I went ahead and "pryed" off the remaining one. It hardly took any force to do it!

Maybe mine was sub standard?!


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jul 6, 2010)

Muddquez said:


> This one



What is this knot called?

I wanna make one for myself


----------



## Muddquez (Jul 7, 2010)

DimeRazorback said:


> What is this knot called?
> 
> I wanna make one for myself




How to tie a lanyard Knot


----------



## Echo63 (Jul 11, 2010)

2sparky said:


> Yeah I like those coil lanyards with a paracord sheath. I wish someone would make these and sell them here at the marketplace. I love everything stormdrane he's also the culprit for my paracord/lanyard obsession and I think I have gotten pretty good at my stuff. I dont work near heavy machinery so danglies arent a big factor for me. Stormdrane=



They are a piece of cake to build, will honestly take you 20 mins, and you can do more than one at a time.
Next time i build one i will take pics EDIT - how-to is here 

just get a bit of paracord maybe 20% longer than you need for the lanyard (it loses a little bit of length in the process)
and get some Whipper snipper line, that will fit through the paracord.
Cut it a little longer than the Paracord.
Melt the inner strands of the paracord to the trimmer line, and pull the line through the paracord sheath.
cut the end of the trimmer line and paracord flush at one end, and then melt them together, then smooth the cord out, down the line and do the same for the other end.
Take a bit of wooden dowel and drill a hole across it, stick one end of the line through, and then wind the cord down the dowel, either cable tie the other end, or drill another hole and feed it through (or cable tie both ends down)
dont use a steel rod, it doesnt heat up or cool quick enough

Get a pot big enough to hold the dowel/line and fill it with boiling water, put it on the stove and boil the line for 10 mins, you may need to weight down the dowel, or hold it with a pair of tongs.

while the line is boiling, get another pot or tub, big enough to hold the dowel/line and fill it with cold water, preferably icy cold.

after 10 mins of boiling, take the dowel/line out and stick it in the icy cold water to cool it off.

once it is cold, take it out, undo the line off the dowel, and let it dry.

you then need to fit some ends, i personally sewed a loop in the paracord sheath, and added swivels to each end, covering them with heatshrink tubing.
you could also just cable tie loops in, or use crimps.
even the electrical eye loops, that you crimp down work.
here is one i did earlier for my wife





**whipper snipper = Line Trimmer, Weed eater etc.
uses monofilament nylon spinning at high speed to trim grass and light weeds


----------



## Tim W (Jul 14, 2010)

Don't bet on it! I lost both of them on my M2 within 2 months of use. Doesn't bother me, though as I use a holster or the clip and not a lanyard on it.



Zeruel said:


> The blue split ring is made of Nitinol (nickel titanium) known for its elasticity. It'll give way before the two "bars" do.


----------



## MWClint (Jul 14, 2010)

I've been using brass chain as a lanyard on my Peaks.


----------



## roadie (Jul 16, 2010)

My current setup ....


----------



## bstrickler (Jul 17, 2010)

Here's my lanyard/necklace for my E01/whatever flashlight I need one for.

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y85/Bstrickler/SNC00021.jpg

Sorry bout poor quality. I can't find the memory card adapter for my camera, so that'll have to do for now.

24g 1/16" stainless steel rings woven into the Byzantine chainmaille weave. It's about 18" long. I can weave more, if there's enough demand. I only have enough clasps for 1 or 2 more necklaces, though. CPF price is $80 (normally $100).

The rings are not welded, but my necklace hasn't broken yet, and I've had a 13 month old try tugging the E01 off my neck many times, and it hasn't broken yet. Quite durable, I must say.

~Brian


----------



## Essexman (Jul 17, 2010)

So many to pick from!

My 8yrs old made this one which I think is pretty cool..........a teddyard?






and my 3.5yrs old nearly made a monkey fist






I think this one I made is heavy duty only...a dogyard?


----------



## leukos (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm not very fond of wrist lanyards, but they do serve a very good purpose. Recently, I have become quite attached to a very simple lanyard idea: the *pinky lanyard*. They are very small and out of the way. They usually fit in the holster just fine. They allow better control of the light when it is in your hand. And if you lose your grip on your light, the light is still essentially in your hand rather than dangling below it.


----------



## spc (Jul 17, 2010)

I too like the pinky lanyards


----------

